

10 questions about Surface - fekberg
http://fekberg.com/2012/10/17/10-questions-about-surface/

======
ja27
I think these are taken directly from the Reddit AMAA:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/11kyja/iam_panos_panay...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/11kyja/iam_panos_panay_gm_of_microsoft_surface_amaa_ask/?sort=confidence)

